
After Evergreen: One Year Later, Bret Weinstein and Heather Heying Look Back - jseliger
https://www.thestranger.com/features/2018/05/24/26472992/after-evergreen
======
curtis
I'm no fan of The Stranger, but this was a very good article and I think it's
worth people's time to read it.

If you're wondering who Bret Weinstein is, this is a short snippet from his
Wikipedia[1] page:

> _Weinstein again experienced controversy when he became the focus of a
> campus protest at Evergreen State College, where he was teaching biology.
> His involvement began when he wrote a letter to Evergreen faculty in March
> of 2017. His letter objected to a change in the College 's decades-old
> tradition of observing a "Day of Absence" during which students and faculty
> of a minority race would stay home from campus to highlight their
> contributions to the College._

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bret_Weinstein](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bret_Weinstein)

------
tomohawk
Here's part 1 of a 3 part, eye opening documentary:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH2WeWgcSMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH2WeWgcSMk)

